# Reel cleaning in Katy



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Found a guy in Katy that does full service on all types and sizes of reels. Just wanted to let everyone know his work is great and I had SIX reels (some wouldnt even turn) cleand and back in my hands in less than 24 hours. 

Give him a call if you need something, he is a stand up guy with great turn around time.

281-919-8966:cheers:


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

What's his name and how much does he charge?


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Sory, dont recall the name. 

$20 for saltwater reel cleaning.
$15 for fresh water

Big offshore type reels $35

He also said if you bring him line he will spool the reel for free. Also said there was a discount of %20 for 3 or more reels.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite...Ahem.. You've got a STAND UP GUY that turned around 6 reels in very poor condition in a day! WOW, quite an accomplishment! 

You know his prices and discounts even right down to the number of reels required for a %20

You got his number..

You aint gotta name?...
LMAO!!! Just love it when peeps trolling for business, yet they dont offer to help out with a question on here or have people call them with questions off board. Sorry, havent had my coffee yet and I'm a little punchy.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Ok, I'll bite...Ahem.. You've got a STAND UP GUY that turned around 6 reels in very poor condition in a day! WOW, quite an accomplishment!
> 
> You know his prices and discounts even right down to the number of reels required for a %20
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

I will keep paying a higher price to get the service that some guys on here give their customers. Thanks Dipsay for all of your help.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Just tryin to help some people out here. Ive been looking for quick turn around time in the katy area for a while. I have nothing to do with the guy. He did a good job with my stuff so I figured Id throw his number out. I had to go back to his ad on craigslist to get his prices and dont remember his name. Been here almost 3 years and never "trolled for business".


----------



## Ecuri (Jun 13, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but it comes up on Google for the phone number. This is a scam alert posting.

INFO for this number:
Greg Reffke also One More Cast Reel Repair
4762 Wind Trace Drive
Katy TX 77449

I sent him 8 reels in February. He took me for additional money in parts. He stopped all communication. I had to go out on a Sunday and surprise him to get 5 of the 8 back. They were worse than when I sent them in, parts missing, not cleaned, etc. He does not return calls, emails, or answer letters. I saw my 3 reels being offered for sale on Craigslist by him this last week.

A Google search will show you his mug shot and that he is a registered sex offender.

*Advise strongly: Do not send him any property! *


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Well ****...talk about your "Full Monty" LMAO!!!!!


----------

